# is gourmet cat food healthy for cats?



## draph91 (Apr 7, 2015)

My mum has got some tins gourmet pet food by purina and I have to ask, is it good for cats


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hmm sorry but not really. I've had a quick look and the Gold variety all contain grains and sugars. The Solitaire variety appear to be grain free but still contain sugars and also colouring.
I would use this as a treat food and not their main diet - ie. feed once or twice a week at most.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with M14 although my own cat has it, it is the only wet food she will eat so far. I haven't checked the contents of the Gourmet gold souffle which is the one she will eat but I don't think it's a great food in any variety.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I buy it but only because I have a problem eater. I buy the mousse and only in certain flavours and try to only use it as a last resort. It is useful if you need to mush something up and feed on your fingers when you have a sick cat.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

After trying most foods Gourmet is all Popcorn will eat and has eaten for the past 2 years. I know it's quite high in sugar but think it's fine personally because it doesn't give her any gastro issues. We have managed to get her onto Gourmet Solitaire beef and tomato now which I think is slightly better. Other than that the fact she's needed a teeth scrape at the age 2 could be because of the sugars but more likely because she is on wet food (and Dentabites) only! I'm of the mindset that we do still offer her new brands and all the organic stuff but if this is all she eats then she clearly has a sweet tooth like her mum!  My previous cats all lived off Whiskas or Felix!


----------

